# Flounder Pounder!



## Pate55 (Aug 24, 2016)

It's that time of year again....the video says it all. Thank you Capt. Tim!


----------



## Pate55 (Aug 24, 2016)

Can't get the URL up there ....mods please help


----------



## mdgreco191 (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice video. I am going to try the swimming mullet approach this weekend.


----------



## shallowminded (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for the post. Using Capt. Tim's tips on targeting flounder have helped me put quite a few in the boat. Don't think I can claim a t-shirt yet though!!


----------



## Poo Bear (Aug 26, 2016)

I already have my gulp gig heads and swimming mullet. All that is missing is the salt water. Great video...very motivating.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2016)

You won't fish with a nicer, more knowledgeable guy than Capt Tim !! 


Been there, done that and got the T-shirt !!


----------



## oops1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing that.. Very informative


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2016)

Great video. I`ve always liked flounder, and an old local at Mexico Beach taught me a few tricks on how to catch those things. Him and Capt Tim have a lot in common in techniques, even if they are on different coasts.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 26, 2016)

Never had the pleasure of fishing with Capt. Tim .... but I have had the pleasure of meeting him at the dock on a couple of occasions and speaking with him on the phone .... I promise he is a nice and helpful fellow as you will find on the coast ... Good Man!


----------



## oops1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Great video. I`ve always liked flounder, and an old local at Mexico Beach taught me a few tricks on how to catch those things. Him and Capt Tim have a lot in common in techniques, even if they are on different coasts.



Would you mind sharing some of tricks of the trade? We struck out bad in the gulf last January and flounder were our main target for the trip


----------



## oops1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Maybe we were too late


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Aug 26, 2016)

Great video Pate and Capt. Tim can catch flounder.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 26, 2016)

coooool!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pate55 (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks guys! Part two is on our Facebook page ! Check it out! 
https://www.facebook.com/Golden-Isles-Outdoors-1570543626520085/


----------



## Steyr (Aug 28, 2016)

Giddy Up !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 29, 2016)

Good stuff. I have had really good luck on flounder, trout, and reds with those Gulp mullet after reading Capt. Tim's posts on here about them.


----------

